# Conjunctions



## Change1031

So, I am attempting to understand complex sentences through conjoining simple sentences. I am using vocabs that I remember so far. Can you check if theses sentences are correct?

1. The man wants to buy expensive wine because he is rich. = *Gusto ng lalaking bilihin ang mahal na alak dahil mayamen siya.*
2. The beautiful woman wants to buy my dog. = *Gusto ng magandang babae ng bilihin ang aso ko.*
3. My mom is beautiful and my dad is rich = *Maganda ang ina ko at mayamen ang ama ko.*
4. The man and the woman want to buy that small dog because they are rich. = *Gusto ng lalaki at ng babae ng bilihin ang maliit na aso iyan dahil mayamen sila.*
5. My dad wants to buy my mom a dog. = *Gusto ng ama kong ibili ang ina kong aso.*
6. My dad wants to buy me a dog and a cat. = *Gusto ng ama kong ibili akong aso at ng pusa.*
7. I want to buy you a lechon because you are hungry. = *Gusto kong ibili ka ng litson dahil magutom mo. *or *Gusto kitang ibili ng litson dahil magutom mo.*
8. I bought a lechon (obj.-focus) because we (inclusive) are hungry. = *Binili ko ang litson dahil magutom tayo.*
9. I am buying you a lechon (act.-focus) because you are hungry. = *Ibinibili kitang litson dahil magutom mo.*
10. We (exclusive) want to buy you an expensive lechon because we (exclusive) are rich and you are hungry. = *Gusto namin ng ibili ka ng mahal na litson dahil mayamen kami at magutom mo.*

Salamat!


----------



## DotterKat

You are asking about clauses and how to combine them using conjunctions and thereby produce a complex sentence.
Recall that a _*complex sentence*_ has to include a main or independent clause that can stand alone as a separate sentence.
_*Coordinating conjunctions *_(_o, at, ngunit, dahil, kasi, pero, subalit_) combine clauses of equal importance.
_*Subordinating conjunctions*_ (_para, kung, kahit_) combine a main clause with another that is of lesser value or one that simply adds to the thought expressed in the main clause.



Change1031 said:


> 1. The man wants to buy expensive wine because he is rich. = *Gusto ng lalaking bilihin ang mahal na alak dahil mayamen siya. Gusto ng lalaking bilhin ang mamahaling alak dahil mayaman siya. Correct use of dahil as a coordinating conjuntion.*
> 2. The beautiful woman wants to buy my dog. = *Gusto ng magandang babae ng bilihin ang aso ko. Gusto ng magandang babae na bilhin ang aso ko. This is a simple sentence, with the na linker.*
> 3. My mom is beautiful and my dad is rich = *Maganda ang ina ko at mayamen ang ama ko. Maganda ang [nanay / inay / ina] ko at mayaman ang [tatay / itay / ama] ko. Correct use of at as a coordinating conjunction.*





Change1031 said:


> 4. The man and the woman want to buy that small dog because they are rich. = *Gusto ng lalaki at ng babae ng bilihin ang maliit na aso iyan dahil mayamen sila. Gusto ng lalaki at ng babae na bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan dahil mayaman sila. Correct use of dahil as a coordinating conjunction.*
> 5. My dad wants to buy my mom a dog. = *Gusto ng ama kong ibili ang ina kong aso. Gusto ng ama kong ibili ang ina ko ng aso. Simple sentence, no conjunctions.*
> 6. My dad wants to buy me a dog and a cat. = *Gusto ng ama kong ibili akong aso at ng pusa. Gusto ng ama kong ibili ako ng aso at ng pusa. Though at is a conjunction, here it is used to join two words (aso and pusa) and not two different clauses. This is a simple sentence.*





Change1031 said:


> 7. I want to buy you a lechon because you are hungry. = *Gusto kong ibili ka ng litson dahil magutom mo. *or *Gusto kitang ibili ng litson dahil magutom mo. Gusto kitang ibili ng litson dahil gutom ka. Correct use of dahil as a coordinating conjunction.*
> 8. I bought a lechon (obj.-focus) because we (inclusive) are hungry. = *Binili ko ang litson dahil magutom tayo. Binili ko ang litson dahil gutom tayo. Correct use of dahil as a coordinating conjunction.*
> 9. I am buying you a lechon (act.-focus) because you are hungry. = *Ibinibili kitang litson dahil magutom mo. Bumibili ako ng litson para sa iyo dahil gutom ka. Correct use of dahil as a coordinating conjunction.*
> 10. We (exclusive) want to buy you an expensive lechon because we (exclusive) are rich and you are hungry. = *Gusto namin ng ibili ka ng mahal na litson dahil mayamen kami at magutom mo. Gusto naming ibili ka ng mamahaling litson dahil mayaman kami at gutom ka. Correct use of dahil and at in one sentence with three independent clauses. *


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> You are asking about clauses and how to combine them using conjunctions and thereby produce a complex sentence.
> Recall that a _*complex sentence*_ has to include a main or independent clause that can stand alone as a separate sentence.
> _*Coordinating conjunctions *_(_o, at, ngunit, dahil, kasi, pero, subalit_) combine clauses of equal importance.
> _*Subordinating conjunctions*_ (_para, kung, kahit_) combine a main clause with another that is of lesser value or one that simply adds to the thought expressed in the main clause.




Though this topic is supposed to be about conjunctions, I'm just gonna follow up with the questions for the correction.

1. It is possible to write "Gustong" as opposed to "Gusto ng.." in the exercises?
2. In sentence #2 where you mention about the na linker, why it is a na linker and not -ng linker again? You explained it in the post and I still don't really understand. Or, it is interchangeable?
3. Why it is "gutom" and not "magutom" since I was taught that you make the noun and adjective by adding "ma-" prefix. For example, ganda = beauty; maganda = beautiful.


----------



## DotterKat

These topics are very broad and I can only give you a brief overview of each. It would be better to refer to a textbook.


Change1031 said:


> 1. It is possible to write "Gustong" as opposed to "Gusto ng.." in the exercises?


1) Only with syntactical revision. This will take the form of the pseudo-verb gusto + linker -ng immediately followed by the verb. The linker -ng will have to be dropped from the noun.

a) Gustong bilhin ng lalaki ang mamahaling alak.
b) Gustong bilhin ng magandang babae ang aso ko.
c) Gustong ibili ako ng aking ama ng aso at pusa.
d) Gustong ibili ng aking ama ng aso ang aking ina or Gustong ibili ng aking ama ang aking ina ng aso.

Note that although the preceding sentences are grammatically correct, they are for the most part syntactically challenged. They are appropriate for a learning exercise but do not sound colloquial.


Change1031 said:


> 2. In sentence #2 where you mention about the na linker, why it is a na linker and not -ng linker again? You explained it in the post and I still don't really understand. Or, it is interchangeable?


2) You are asking about modification constructions using the linker _*na*_.

a) Gusto (pseudo-verb) + ng (marker) + maganda (adjective) + na (linker) + babae (noun)

b) Maganda ends with a vowel. To link maganda with babae, add -ng to the end = magandang babae.
Recall that the na linker has three forms:

i. Na by itself.
ii. If a word ends in an -n, you add -g (halaman na berde = halamang berde, pangalan na mahaba = pangalang mahaba).
iii. If a word ends in a vowel, you add -ng (maganda na babae = magandang babae, tao na matangkad = taong matangkad, mahaba na pangalan = mahabang pangalan)

c) Now we have [_Gusto ng magandang babae_] which is the noun head or subject of the sentence.

d) The predicate is [_bilhin ang aso ko_]. You need to link the subject _Gusto ng magandang babae_ with its predicate _bilhin ang aso ko_. The linker is _*na*_. Here you are connecting a subject to its predicate, but the same rules apply as when you are linking two words (see i, ii and iii above).
The last word of the subject is _babae_, which in turn ends with a vowel. Thus you have two options for linking the subject with the predicate:

i. Na by itself: Gusto ng magandang babae na bilhin ang aso ko.
ii. -ng attached to babae, since babae ends in a vowel: Gusto ng magandang babaeng bilhin ang aso ko.

In short, it can either be the na linker by itself or its -ng form. If you choose the -ng form, you have to actually attach it to the ending of the word. If you leave it separate as ng, then it is a marker, not a linker.

Gusto ng magandang babae ng bilhin ang aso ko. --- Here, ng is not a linker. It is a marker, but is incorrectly applied. Recall that among other uses, ng marks a direct object. The correct form is:

Gusto ng magandang babae ng aso. (Ano ang gusto niya? Gusto niya ng aso).

If you want to specify that the beautful woman wants _your_ dog, you have to use the _ang_ marker:

Gusto ng magandang babae ang aso ko.


Change1031 said:


> 3. Why it is "gutom" and not "magutom" since I was taught that you make the noun and adjective by adding "ma-" prefix. For example, ganda = beauty; maganda = beautiful.


3) You are asking about heteronyms. As with other languages, this will be an instance of learning as you go along and will require aural practice with a Tagalog speaker.
Some Tagalog words such as _*pagod, sunog, tulog, buhay, galit *_and_* gutom*_ carry either nominal or adjectival meaning depending on whether or not the first vowel is prolonged. _As such, they do not require affixes as the shift between noun and adjective is accomplished by changing the pronunciation._

Gutom ako kahapon. Gutom as an adjective. The u of gutom is pronounced as a short vowel.
Sobra talaga ang gutom ko kahapon. Gutom as a noun. The u of gutom is pronounced as a long vowel.

May sunog sa kapitbahay. Sunog as a noun. The u of sunog is a long vowel.
Sunog ang bahay nila. Sunog as an adjective. The u of sunog is a short vowel.

Tulog ako buong araw kahapon. Tulog as an adjective. The u is a short vowel.
Mahaba ang tulog ko kahapon. Tulog as a noun. The u is a long vowel.

Pagod talaga ako kahapon. Pagod as an adjective. The a is a short vowel.
Nawala ang pagod ko nang makita kita. Pagod as a noun. The a is a long vowel.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> These topics are very broad and I can only give you a brief overview of each. It would be better to refer to a textbook.
> 
> 1) Only with syntactical revision. This will take the form of the pseudo-verb gusto + linker -ng immediately followed by the verb. The linker -ng will have to be dropped from the noun.
> 
> a) Gustong bilhin ng lalaki ang mamahaling alak.
> b) Gustong bilhin ng magandang babae ang aso ko.
> c) Gustong ibili ako ng aking ama ng aso at pusa.
> d) Gustong ibili ng aking ama ng aso ang aking ina or Gustong ibili ng aking ama ang aking ina ng aso.
> 
> Note that although the preceding sentences are grammatically correct, they are for the most part syntactically challenged. They are appropriate for a learning exercise but do not sound colloquial.
> 
> 2) You are asking about modification constructions using the linker _*na*_.
> 
> a) Gusto (pseudo-verb) + ng (marker) + maganda (adjective) + na (linker) + babae (noun)
> 
> b) Maganda ends with a vowel. To link maganda with babae, add -ng to the end = magandang babae.
> Recall that the na linker has three forms:
> 
> i. Na by itself.
> ii. If a word ends in an -n, you add -g (halaman na berde = halamang berde, pangalan na mahaba = pangalang mahaba).
> iii. If a word ends in a vowel, you add -ng (maganda na babae = magandang babae, tao na matangkad = taong matangkad, mahaba na pangalan = mahabang pangalan)
> 
> c) Now we have [_Gusto ng magandang babae_] which is the noun head or subject of the sentence.
> 
> d) The predicate is [_bilhin ang aso ko_]. You need to link the subject _Gusto ng magandang babae_ with its predicate _bilhin ang aso ko_. The linker is _*na*_. Here you are connecting a subject to its predicate, but the same rules apply as when you are linking two words (see i, ii and iii above).
> The last word of the subject is _babae_, which in turn ends with a vowel. Thus you have two options for linking the subject with the predicate:
> 
> i. Na by itself: Gusto ng magandang babae na bilhin ang aso ko.
> ii. -ng attached to babae, since babae ends in a vowel: Gusto ng magandang babaeng bilhin ang aso ko.
> 
> In short, it can either be the na linker by itself or its -ng form. If you choose the -ng form, you have to actually attach it to the ending of the word. If you leave it separate as ng, then it is a marker, not a linker.
> 
> Gusto ng magandang babae ng bilhin ang aso ko. --- Here, ng is not a linker. It is a marker, but is incorrectly applied. Recall that among other uses, ng marks a direct object. The correct form is:
> 
> Gusto ng magandang babae ng aso. (Ano ang gusto niya? Gusto niya ng aso).
> 
> If you want to specify that the beautful woman wants _your_ dog, you have to use the _ang_ marker:
> 
> Gusto ng magandang babae ang aso ko.
> 
> 3) You are asking about heteronyms. As with other languages, this will be an instance of learning as you go along and will require aural practice with a Tagalog speaker.
> Some Tagalog words such as _*pagod, sunog, tulog, buhay, galit *_and_* gutom*_ carry either nominal or adjectival meaning depending on whether or not the first vowel is long or short. _As such, they do not require affixes as the shift between noun and adjective is accomplished by changing the pronunciation._
> 
> Gutom ako kahapon. Gutom as an adjective. The u of gutom is pronounced as a short vowel.
> Sobra talaga ang gutom ko kahapon. Gutom as a noun. The u of gutom is pronounced as a long vowel.
> 
> May sunog sa kapitbahay. Sunog as a noun. The u of sunog is a long vowel.
> Sunog ang bahay nila. Sunog as an adjective. The u of sunog is a short vowel.
> 
> Tulog ako buong araw kahapon. Tulog as an adjective. The u is a short vowel.
> Mahaba ang tulog ko kahapon. Tulog as a noun. The u is a long vowel.
> 
> Pagod talaga ako kahapon. Pagod as an adjective. The a is a short vowel.
> Nawala ang pagod ko nang makita kita. Pagod as a noun. The a is a long vowel.



Thank you for the explanation. I took out #2 because I was about to ask it in another post that I had made because the topic falls under that category. So, I apologize if you have to repeat your explanation there after already explaining it here.


----------

